# Milwaukee show



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Anybody going to the milwaukee show this sun?Can anybody tell me anything about it?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Brownie,

I may be there, I will probably be there right at 9. This is a small show, but a very good show. I ALWAYS find at least one great deal, usually three or four. Last time it was someone selling off there brothers HO collection for $10 a car. Even thought it was picked over, lots of great deals still were there.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Would it be possible to get the where, when, who to contact to reserve a table, etc?


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Rick you still thinkin about heading up to the show?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes I am and then to lucky bobs


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

partspig said:


> Would it be possible to get the where, when, who to contact to reserve a table, etc?


414-771-8903 or 414-573-8903 for info / tables


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

So how was the show. I worked too late last night to make the trip up there.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Pretty good - think I got about 8 cars in all. The guys I bought from were willing to deal, which was nice. There was still one overpriced bozo but otherwise there were deals to be had. :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Didnt think too much of the show, but lucky bobs was very cool spent alot more at bobs than the show


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Sorry you didn't like the show Brownie, but I'm glad you liked Lucky Bob's. I was there with my Brother, Son, and very first Grandson. I bought the new AW semi's from Charlie, the shows host. Thanks Charlie... I wish I knew whom to look for as I am sure I didn't see a caveman nor a brownie... As for Lucky Bob's, I gotta win the lottery and buy up what I'm looking for...The amount of stuff he has always amazes me, always worth the trip!


----------

